# Hurst competition plus will not go into reverse



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

My comp plus shifter will not go into reverse. No matter how hard I pull the shift handle to the left it will not engage. All the linkages have been taken off the shifter with no results. I disassembled the shifter and cleaned all the parts and reassembled it. The springs inside the shifter looked okay. No parts fell out when I disassembled the rotten thing. Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------

